
Singapore uses this app to help fight Covid-19; open source soon - jacksg
https://www.tracetogether.gov.sg/
======
jacksg
Coming soon: open source
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/26/singapore_tracetoge...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/26/singapore_tracetogether_coronavirus_encounter_tracing_app_lessons/)

